# Greenhead kill shot!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

This video was 2 seasons ago.
This is what is frustrating for me when I bring up the subject, I mean, I understand misses here and there but, this guy (and I'm throwing him under the bus) will go trip after trip like this before he finally figures it out! I mean, how much easier can it get? Someone get that guy a butterfly net!

Would have made for a sweet kill shot!

I'm just gonna go ahead and throw a plug in here and say this is how 80% of my ducks die, yeah I went there!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ha ha! Poor B.... I like his comment after the shot. Man, we need a good camera for some of this stuff.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

That mallard came in HOT!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve G said:


> That mallard came in HOT!


Yeah he did!

we worked him over a couple times before he decided to commit..


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

Steve G said:


> That mallard came in HOT!


No need to aim, just cover him up!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Shadow Man said:


> Steve G said:
> 
> 
> > That mallard came in HOT!
> ...


If I slow the frame down on my phone, I can see the pellets on his first shot.. he was like 2 feet behind and like 1 foot high..
I literally think he closed his eyes when he shot!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow he was humping your face.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Sometimes I find it hard to shoot birds that come in like that. In your mind your are thinking, "I am going to blow this bird apart it is so close". So, I tend to flinch a little not wanting to blow it apart. I can understand a miss like this.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Nah, you should be shooting them in the head no matter what distance. The only thing that should blow up is his head..

Well, I should say that how we shoot birds. He just closes both eyes before he shoots!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> He just closes both eyes before he shoots!


Is that wrong?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> Is that wrong?


Depends on the choke tube, I guess...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Depends on the choke tube, I guess...


Straight CYL. Hope for the best.


----------

